# Rachio help



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking for some assistance to dial in my rachio a bit better. Ran a full cycle Monday and it is ready to run again tomorrow. Where it has been warm, we have had much worse so I went out to look at the soil.

The dirt is definitely moist and still soft at the surface. For this reason, I told rachio to skip the next session. I figure I can go Friday if needed. Thought this will give me a minute to maybe figure out what is going on, because I feel it is running far too often. I do t want to dry the soil, but if there is still water in it, I don't need to do a full soak after 2 days.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry, what is the question? You can set it to run however often you want for the most part. I've got mine to run twice a week and it will skip if it detects like .2" of rain in the area.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

The question is it is on the auto schedule and it is running too often, so I am trying to figure out which setting to change to make it think there is more water in the soil as it currently thinks there is only a few % which I feel is innaccurate.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Perhaps take a screen shot of your schedule setup and zone advanced setup to help visualize what is programmed.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@kolbasz You will want to go into the zones menu -> Select a zone number -> EDIT -> Change your soil type -> Advanced.
From there you will want to consult here: https://support.rachio.com/hc/en-us/articles/115010542148-What-are-Advanced-Zone-Settings-


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I wonder if part of the issue is that I have my soil set to silty clay, but the rachio map says I probably have silty loam.

I have no great idea, I have some dirt, then you dig Down and there is clay. Sometimes if your lucky even some shale. So the truth is, I have no idea what to call it.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Perhaps call a local extension to nail down soil type. Also, have your confirmed that this zone actually puts down 0.5 in / hour of water? If not, perhaps set out some tuna cans or etc and double check.


----------

